# Last Child - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Last Child - tutorial
in this video I break down how i play this great Aerosmith tune.....thanks for watching! 

guitar - Collings 360

YouTube - Last Child (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

